# WindowClosing Event abbrechen



## hupfdule (11. Okt 2006)

Ich würde gerne im WindowClosing-Handler entscheiden, ob das Fenster wirklich geschlossen werden darf. Wie kann ich denn den Vorgang abbrechen?


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2006)

JFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);

Oder so in der Art!

Dann musst du im Listener entscheiden wie und ob du es zumachst!


----------



## hupfdule (11. Okt 2006)

Argh, ich Depp. Ich dachte, bei DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE würde der Handler gar nicht mehr aufgerufen. Ist natürlich Unsinn....

Danke dir.


----------

